# Snails! Help ID em?



## bambii (Feb 20, 2017)

Bunch of snails poped up in my tank, so far i found 2 kind of snail, i think its a ramshorn and bladder snail? Should i get rid of them?


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes I think you are right!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Keep or leave them, they are harmless unless overfed.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I had an infestation of the ramhorn snails in my 5 gallon tank. Tried to get rid of them to no avail. SO I ended up geting an assassin snail. The brat won't eat a lot of them and I still have them in my tank. Now I have assassin babies and ram horn babies. I got a free 20 gallon added a f8 puffer fish in it and now it's food for him HAHA! pesky snails are glutens so they are food for my puffer. XD


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I bought 2 assassin snails over 2 years ago cause I had so many ramshorb snails. I want had any ramshorn snails since I've gotten the 2 assassin snails. They are still alive and never had an babies.


----------

